# How much cover?



## AV (May 24, 2007)

How much cover is needed for turkeys.. do they need thick brush or open woods


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I am not a experienced turkey hunter but lastweekend I seen birds coming out of crp fields. Dont know if that is normal or not but the turkey I shot came out of a cow pasture with about 20 trees in the middle of it. So in northern ND I guess they will hang in anything. I just went where the gobblers answered me back, wasnt to tough


----------

